# Worms



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

there are little worm like things in my tank now, ever since I added a couple amazon swords.....they are very small, and white, they are not on the glass, just swimming around.......what should I do!!!!???


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i have heard of it do a search in the desiase section. salt might take care of some of the problem.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

are you talking about those tiny string lke things that float in the water and spin around and around??? if so, a smaller clown loach will suck those right up

What type of fish in the tank?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a 7.5" Tern, a 6" Cariba, and a 6" Red, but yes, those are the worms


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Those little white worms are harmless to your tank so dont worry. However, they arrive due to overfeeding, not new plants. You have an increased amount of decaying material in your tank. Over feeding can cause this. Scale back your feedings and you will notice that they will disappear.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Those little white worms are harmless to your tank so dont worry. However, they arrive due to overfeeding, not new plants. You have an increased amount of decaying material in your tank. Over feeding can cause this. Scale back your feedings and you will notice that they will disappear.
> 
> ~Dj


 Very true.. just like maggots in your fishtank as with a decaying body in a coffin


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

that's what I don't understand, I have never had this problem, I do changes every 2-3 weeks, and I don't think that I overfeed, because everything I put in there gets eaten right away, and I usually feed every other day......hmmmm.......this sucks


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> that's what I don't understand, I have never had this problem


 You never had this problem that you've NOTICED. They are called PLANARIA. Harmless yes but, they bed down in the gravel where they are not easily seen. Deep gravel vacuuming can eliminate some of them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Honda99_300ex said:
> 
> 
> > that's what I don't understand, I have never had this problem
> ...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Vac your gravel and add some clean feeders, they will eat the remaining worms...you should do your water change and cleaning once a week as most people do...good luck!


----------

